# info



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi Guy's

We are due to move to Pegia 15th August where we bought a house within three day's - but that's another story -

Sorting the health forms and have been told that the one you require to get two and a half years medical treatment - as from this month ceases to exist, the only way to get treatment is private insurance.

I seem to be OK because I start my state pension in September and the S1 form is still the same, once we become resident my wife Dee can come under my card as a family member.

I know this is an old chestnut but what do you require to go to the authorities to plan residency, we intend to go to our solicitors to help us to do this but would like to make sure we have things in place.

If I am in wrong in any of the above please let me know.

Jim


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Just go to immigration and they will give you a list of things to take for the interview and give you a date for the interview. Take your passport on both occasions.

No need to use a solicitor.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I would go further and say do NOT use your solicitor for this. He/She will only take a charge for doing almost nothing and will probably screw up the entire operation and delay everything.

Only use solicitors for the absolute essentials that can't be done any other way and do not even think of using them for your wills or you and your descendants will be screwed.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I would go further and say do NOT use your solicitor for this. He/She will only take a charge for doing almost nothing and will probably screw up the entire operation and delay everything.
> 
> Only use solicitors for the absolute essentials that can't be done any other way and do not even think of using them for your wills or you and your descendants will be screwed.
> 
> Pete


There is also a lot of so called agents running around fishing customers outside the immigration offices. They will only cost you money, not speed anything up. You need to sit down with the immigration offices yourself in the end anyway. And most of the documents you need you already have, or have to get personally


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is the list we were given , but as has been posted by others , check with the immigration office first.
1. Valid passports + copy, for each person 

2. Tenancy contract or contract of sale + copy 

3. Pension certificate (proof of state pension, private pension) + copy 

4. Health insurance or form E121 (S1) + copy 

5. Up to date Bank statement from a local bank, signed & stamped & showing movements of the account 

6. Marriage certificate (in English or Greek) + copy 

7. One passport size photograph for each person 

8. Completed Form MEU1A (everyone is entered on the one form) 

Be aware that as you don't get you pension until sept the S1 could take a little while to come through , I think you have up to 4 months to register with immigration after moving to cyprus.

Oh and you do not have to have insurance to get medical treatment , you can pay cash at any of the private clinics/hospitals , in the short term until you get your S1.

In fact the EHIC might be of use in an emergency ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless you want to have private health insurance I would just pay as you go until you get your pension. It will be much cheaper, especially as the EHIC will tide you over for emergencies.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> Here is the list we were given , but as has been posted by others , check with the immigration office first.
> 1. Valid passports + copy, for each person
> 
> 2. Tenancy contract or contract of sale + copy
> ...


One question. Did they really demand a local bank account? Nothing say that you need a local bank account to get a residence permit. And they did not want statements from foreign bank?

The application must be made within 90 days


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Baywatch said:


> One question. Did they really demand a local bank account? Nothing say that you need a local bank account to get a residence permit. And they did not want statements from foreign bank?
> 
> The application must be made within 90 days


As I said at the beginning , check with the immigration office ....this is the list they gave me as a pensioner , and yes they did demand a local bank account.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Baywatch said:


> One question. Did they really demand a local bank account? Nothing say that you need a local bank account to get a residence permit. And they did not want statements from foreign bank?
> 
> The application must be made within 90 days


As I said at the beginning , check with the immigration office ....this is the list they gave me as a pensioner, for employed person it would be different , and yes they did demand a local bank account.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Baywatch , good point about our UK bank statements ....it was not on the list , but fourtunatly I had copies with me , which they did ask for (they do not have to be signed by the bank).

One point about the Cyprus bank statements they have to be recently signed by the bank . Mine were signed 2 weeks prior and immigration would not accept them , we had to go to our bank and get fresh copies.

Good luck with the move Jkelly , not long now.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> Baywatch , good point about our UK bank statements ....it was not on the list , but fourtunatly I had copies with me , which they did ask for (they do not have to be signed by the bank).
> 
> One point about the Cyprus bank statements they have to be recently signed by the bank . Mine were signed 2 weeks prior and immigration would not accept them , we had to go to our bank and get fresh copies.
> 
> Good luck with the move Jkelly , not long now.


It is a little symptomatic, they trust foreign banks but not local ones


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Thanks to you all, ready to go.

Jim


----------

